# Ariens Hydro Pro light



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

I picked up my Hydro pro 32 today.... just in time as snow is in the air here in CT!

I must say that in taking a dry run test drive up and down my dark driveway that the light is a joke! Not only does it NOT light up the landscape in front of the machine (on a clear night), but the glare shining back in the operators eyes makes seeing forward very difficult. Further, the light shines directly into the back of the chute! It really is pathetic. : ( For $3,000 i think Ariens could have..... no, SHOULD have done better. Jeez!

Has anyone figured out a shield to keep the light out of their eyes? Or gone to an aftermarket light set up?

On the plus side, the engine is butter smooth, sounds nice and deep and is incredibly easy to pull start. The hydro drive seems very strong as well. Will update with a brief review if we get enough snow to test with tomorrow. 

Def need to modify the light.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a thread that shows a great mod for your light.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/1666-howdy-wisconsin-dells-wi.html


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know where you're coming from. Like I said in the thread Blue Hill posted a link of, the stock headlight stigmatized my eyes and made it hard to see. I made a shield for it which helped with that issue, but didn't do anything for making the light more useable. I added LED's for that. See the video below for a comparison of the stock light vs a pair of 30° spot LED's. I'm in the process of adding a pair of flood LED's for the "lows" and then in addition using those 30° spot LED's for the "brights".


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

I just added a switch and will likely add a deflector.


----------



## jnovak01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with the light comment. I just placed some Gorilla tape over the first 1/2 inch or so of the light. I would like to upgrade, but am considering the purchase of a hydro-pro.

Can you reply with how you like the hydro? 
Thanks


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum jnovak!
He didn't like it in the end. Here's the thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-so-hydro-pro-32-didnt-make-cut-my-house.html
To each, his own, as they say. There's plenty of folks who like them, but everybody has their own conditions and expectations.
Larry


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

He really wanted the Honda. He said so himself in that thread....."Honestly in my heart I wanted the Honda all along".....
In his post here which he started he's very positive about the Ariens, except of course for the headlight. Then comes his review over 2" of snow & he has nothing good to say about it. 
Buyers remorse.....it happens.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

So after a call to Ariens today, they will be sending a "sticker" that "fixes" the headlight glare issue. We'll see what I get when it comes and will post up details here for those interested.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

jnovak01 said:


> I agree with the light comment. I just placed some Gorilla tape over the first 1/2 inch or so of the light. I would like to upgrade, but am considering the purchase of a hydro-pro.
> 
> Can you reply with how you like the hydro?
> Thanks


jnovak, the Hydro is worth the price of admission in my opinion. The pros are big machines. My 28 Hydro Pro weighs in around 325lbs and the hydro allows infinite speed adjustment for breaching snow banks and powering down the straightaways. I let a few neighbors test out the new blower and all liked the hydro trans.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Sticker received. I installed it but with family visiting from out of state, I did not have time to test it. With several inches of snow predicted over the next few days, I imagine I'll be giving you my opinion soon. But I have pics now: 

In packaging: 









Installed:


----------

